# New to the TT Forum



## ROGT (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi all,I am new to this forum, just bought my 1st TT a month ago.Are there any other members who live in deepest Cornwall,as there dont seem to be many TTs in this area,at least if there are they dont seem to drive them in daylight! I have a 2002 225 quattro in Denim Blue and its a dream.I have been after one for nearly 10 years and my Better Half has just realised what i have been drooling about for that long,she actually loves it,and thats a 1st.
Can anyone help me, I need a mount for an RAC Sat Nav which fixes on the dash without screwing or glueing or leaving marks,if anyone out there knows of such a fitment please let me know,i already have a windscreen fitting but its too far away for the touch screen to be of sensible use.Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum  
DavidG on the forum makes a cracker that fits onto the air vent, drop him a p/m and he;ll give you all the details


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ROGT and welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  Have a look at http://www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> DavidG on the forum makes a cracker that fits onto the air vent, drop him a p/m and he;ll give you all the details


Welcome 
 
DavidG is defo your man he made me a mount about a few weeks ago looks and works a treat


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

davidG does some custom mount onto vents

other option is a brodit which goes onto the knee pad, but then it won't be at a very good line of sight


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

